# Strangest trade in NBA history: Portland/Pacers



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I read this from a pretty interesting article on ESPN.com, they had some of the most "interesting and unique" NBA stories. One of the stories was "the weirdest NBA trade" and we were the ones who won it. Take a look for your self, i don't ever remember hearing the details about it, but i do remember hearing something about this, but here it is....



> *Only team to trade a player for a consultant's advice
> Indiana Pacers, Jan. 7, 1983
> 
> Jon Spoelstra earned a reputation as a marketing guru during 11 years as the Senior Vice President/General Manager of the Portland Trail Blazers. During his tenure with the team, there wasn' a game that wasn't sold out.
> ...


Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2147522

haha i just thought that was really funny. Could you imagine if that happened in today's sports? lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL...Wow that's really crazy, a vet player for someone's time and advice, now I've seen it all..........




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

AHAHAHAHA great find, that is too funny. :clap:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

what can I say... just wow. thanks for posting it MillerTime.


----------

